# DC and Marvel in the 40k universe?



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i know a weird thread idea but i am a big comic fan of both DC and Marvel and have been wondering for quite some time about how the different characters in each would do in the 40k universe, especially big ones such as superman, batman, ironman and captain america. not to mention all the baddies also.

so my friends let us deliberate on how they would fair


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I would say the only superhero who would survive would be Superman himself, because he is pretty much indestructible. Ironman's armour would be melted by a Tyranid's spit. Batman would be punched with an Ork with a PK and die.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> i know a weird thread idea but i am a big comic fan of both DC and Marvel and have been wondering for quite some time about how the different characters in each would do in the 40k universe, especially big ones such as superman, batman, ironman and captain america. not to mention all the baddies also.
> 
> so my friends let us deliberate on how they would fair


I definitely see _Lobo_ as a _World Eater_ or a _Space Wolf_ (because of his sense of honor thing).
_Captain America_ seems to be a fair _Commissar_ or _SM sarge_.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i think wonder woman and supergirl would join the sisters of battle while superdog would join the space wolves =P


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i could see Hulk leading ogryn squads on a frenzy.

im curious could Hulk take on a primarch?


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> i could see Hulk leading ogryn squads on a frenzy.
> 
> im curious could Hulk take on a primarch?


No ........ just no. He would die horribly.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Batman- Conrad Curze
Ironman- Ferrus Manus
Captain America-Ibram Gaunt
The Angel dude from X-Men- Sanguinius
Beastman- Leman Russ
Wonder Women- Fulgrim :laugh:
Wolverine= Corax
Juggernaught- Angron
Superman= The Emperor!


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Some of them would do quite fine, especially the mechanical geniuses like Batman, Iron Man and Brainiac since they all actually know how machines work unlike the silly AdMech, or the extremely powerful like Magneto or Juggernaut, who could likely devastate entire armies. Others....like Spider-Man...no they'll just die in a hail of fire, no amount of Spider Sense is gonna save your ass from 100 lasguns shooting all at once. Come to think of it Brainiac could just use a virus to corrupt and take control of the necrons...oh snap... 
Anywho heres what I think some of the heroes stats would be (roughly) on the tabletop:

Batman
WS5 BS5 S3 T3 W3 I4 A4 LD10 Sv+5 Invuln.+4

Hulk
WS7 BS0 S8 T8 W5 I5 A6 LD10 Sv- Invuln.2++ 

Iron Man
WS4 BS6 S4 T5 W3 I4 A3 LD10 Sv2+ Invuln. 3+

I dunno I'll come up with Special Rules for all of them later but you get what i mean, personally most of the Marvel heroes would do fine in 40K, at least their heroes make sense...(Superman...an alien of an extinct race on a planet FAR away happens to look exactly like a human and is able to DO people like them to?WTF??!!) DC is...meh only Batman and Deathlok are cool. Marvel FTW!


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

I think Rorsach (Watchmen) was the first space marine.

My proof:
Space marines need to be two things
1.) committed to their ethos above all else
2.) BAMF (badass mother fuckers)

Rorchasch (however you spell it) has a famous quote that fits with the first necesity of being a sm; "There is good, and there is evil, and evil must be punished. Even in the face of armagedon I shall not compromise in this."
As for necesity numero dos...well...he is simply one bad [email protected] mother [email protected]@er


----------



## Abbott (Aug 1, 2009)

captian america would be classed a heritic for fighting for america and not the emperor and the imperium!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

All would be deemed as users of warpcraft or xenotech and will be exterminated on sight.

The 41st millenium will have some problems doing this with a few of the "heroes" but will hopefully succeed after a while.

The "heroes" would most surely not be able join any official faction in 40k.

NO, not anyone. And ironman wouldn't be able to join the mechanicus, he is an arch heretec and must be purged.

Hulk = Warp user
All X-men = Warp users
Most of the others = Warp users
Some others = Xeno
The rest = Both

Oh, and superman, definetely a xeno warp user.


I wonder how most of them would cope with a simple psyker, only the x-man leader has any real psychic potential (a chaos sorcerer that must be purged) and apart from him, not many has psychic defense, except alot of story defense, but that shouldn't help in the 41st millenium where only true imperial heroes and other special characters have story protection.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I know Predator is Dark Horse and not Marvel or DC, but how do you guys think the predators would fare in the 40k universe?

The novels and comics say they're 2.50 metres tall (I think they're a bit shorter in the films, 2.30m or somewhere around there). They're really strong, fast, agile etc. with fancy technology, expert hunters and all. You think maybe they'd give the space marines some trouble?


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> I know Predator is Dark Horse and not Marvel or DC, but how do you guys think the predators would fare in the 40k universe?
> 
> The novels and comics say they're 2.50 metres tall (I think they're a bit shorter in the films, 2.30m or somewhere around there). They're really strong, fast, agile etc. with fancy technology, expert hunters and all. You think maybe they'd give the space marines some trouble?


i think there was a thread about this a long time ago. i remember people generally saying theyd get owned. sure cloaking and plasma weapons are nice, but when theres helmets that can see in like 4 different spectrums, auspex, and automatic grenade launchers i dont think theyd fare too well. especially since they dont wear any real kind of armour the SMs use(generally).

hydras and blazers could cause some trouble im sure though.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

revenant13 said:


> i think there was a thread about this a long time ago. i remember people generally saying theyd get owned. sure cloaking and plasma weapons are nice, but when theres helmets that can see in like 4 different spectrums, auspex, and automatic grenade launchers i dont think theyd fare too well. especially since they dont wear any real kind of armour the SMs use(generally).
> 
> hydras and blazers could cause some trouble im sure though.


I actually tried to find one all I could find was a guy's fluff for his proposed predator army :mrgreen:, it was pretty well-written actually

I was thinking more of traditional predators and not the predator units from the strategy game. At 2.5m tall, I think a predator would be about the size of a space marine in armor (probably less wide though). I think they'd have a speed and maneuverability advantage too, but their cloak might be useless. Anyway I don't think they'd completely get destroyed, if their weapons are effective against space marine armor, they'd be a bit like souped up Eldar.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

no one's mentioned spider-man!?!?!?!?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i think jean grey/pheonix would make a good farseer what with her uber psyker abilities.

sabretooth could be a good wulfen too


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

The Psykers/Mentalists/Magic Users of DC and Marvel are MORE than welcome to join the Thousand Sons... Imagine Dr. Strange enhanced with TSons geneseed and power armor... Bwahahaha....


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Marvel? DC? PAH LIGHTWEIGHTS SAY I!!

Personally i would like to see some of the more interesting comic characters let loose in the 40k Universe. 

People like Jackie Estacado AKA The Darkness. 










Hellboy










Mr Savage Dragon










Or a pair of boobs wrapped in razorwire....I mean Witchblade! 










I don't even want to think of Superboy Prime getting his hands on the 40k Universe. :shok:










But there is one character who must 100% be unleashed in the 40k universe since there are so many damn pretenders to his throne out there. This guy would take over the Ecclesiarchy and pimp slap anybody who tried to stop him. He wouldn't need the sisters he would go take out heretics personally with sheer testosterone fuelled Clericyness! Abbadon would take one look at this guy and wet his pants! Kharn himself would boy down and beg forgiveness rather than do battle with him. Women (and Daemonettes) desire him Space Marines want to BE him! Even Orks think this guy is the man!

Gentlemen and occasional ladies, I give you...BATTLE POPE!!! (And his side kick Jesus H Christ) I hope he has your vote for that spare seat on the Council of Terra.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, I wrote in one of these kinds of threads awhile back, and it basically boils down to opinion. So in my considered opinion; 

If DC writers were doing the cross over then the DC heroes would win. 

If the Black Library writers were doing it, all of the DC heroes would die against a single squad of Space Marines who would, quite naturally, take no damage.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

dream match up would still be 










vs.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

scolatae said:


> No ........ just no. He would die horribly.



You must be kidding. Hulk is unbeatable.


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> But there is one character who must 100% be unleashed in the 40k universe since there are so many damn pretenders to his throne out there. This guy would take over the Ecclesiarchy and pimp slap anybody who tried to stop him. He wouldn't need the sisters he would go take out heretics personally with sheer testosterone fuelled Clericyness! Abbadon would take one look at this guy and wet his pants! Kharn himself would boy down and beg forgiveness rather than do battle with him. Women (and Daemonettes) desire him Space Marines want to BE him! Even Orks think this guy is the man!
> 
> Gentlemen and occasional ladies, I give you...BATTLE POPE!!! (And his side kick Jesus H Christ) I hope he has your vote for that spare seat on the Council of Terra.



YES!!!! I could not have put it better myself.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> dream match up would still be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He he he he he Calgar wins THE END!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> He he he he he Calgar wins THE END!


I meant regular Ultramarines though I used a picture of Calgar and honour gaurd (because it's a cool picture )


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't forget about Doomsday or Apocalypse. I mean both of these guys put the whole comic line to shame, and still haven't died. Heck Apocalypse puts Fabius Bile to shame with his genetic experiments.

Pheonix would be a really big problem, to kill the pheonix (not just Jean Grey) is like actually trying to kill a chaos god, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> I meant regular Ultramarines though I used a picture of Calgar and honour gaurd (because it's a cool picture )


Yeh but the Predators would still get butchered horribly.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> Yeh but the Predators would still get butchered horribly.


no they would not, if the tau kroot can put up a fight against space marines then giant alien hunters armed with plasma weapons and blades probably sharp enough to punch through space marine armor wouldn't be butchered...they might lose but I don't think they'd be easy


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> no they would not, if the tau kroot can put up a fight against space marines then giant alien hunters armed with plasma weapons and blades probably sharp enough to punch through space marine armor wouldn't be butchered...they might lose but I don't think they'd be easy


Ah but thats because the Tau and Kroot have a keen sence of tactics. The Predators are Hunters first and formost and nothing we have seen shows them capable of taking on anything like a space marine force. Complete butchery would ensue! Hell I can't even see the Predators taking on the Guard and standing a fair chance.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> Ah but thats because the Tau and Kroot have a keen sence of tactics. The Predators are Hunters first and formost and nothing we have seen shows them capable of taking on anything like a space marine force. Complete butchery would ensue! Hell I can't even see the Predators taking on the Guard and standing a fair chance.


bah, I call bias, if the predators can take on aliens, cybernetically enhanced aliens, queen aliens, special forces, colonial marines etc., I'd say they stand a chance against the guard

and I think they'd give the space marines trouble precisely because they're stealthy hunters/assassins and not straight up brawlers

the only way I see predators getting stomped by the gaurd or the space marines is in a pitched battle, but predators don't fight that way...


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

scolatae said:


> No ........ just no. He would die horribly.


HUH? Hulk can't die unless u give him calmer drugs and shoot him as a human .... wen hes gets shot he dont get hurt he gets ANGRY

I recon they wud all do okay for the first say battle and then just get killed by odd and disgusting ways 

EDIT : Damn didn;t see Gabriels post


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

As for predators we have only seen the hunter aspect, though it is known that there is at least a world spanning civilization as shown in several books and at least one of the movies.

So one would also assume that there would be a standing army of some type. Think about it, if three+ predators can cull a swarm of aliens through the use of thier tactics (I'm not talking about the initiates in AvP) Then they have a keen sense of tactics as well. Remember those seen in the moves and comics are generall on a big game hun, akin to the african safari hunters. If we only saw evidence of the safari hunts, do you assume that those people have no standing army?

I'd say that the Predators are "superior" kroot and would stand a chance as they have better technology and those nify holo suits that they stole from the Tau


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah, I mean I'm not saying the predators could take on the full might of the combined space marines along with all the special characters
after all, the AvP universe seems to be much smaller in scale compared to 40k (pretty sure the AvP novels are only set a few hundred years from present day) 
all I'm saying is a couple of experienced predators vs. a squad of space marines would be a decent match-up


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> and I think they'd give the space marines trouble precisely because they're stealthy hunters/assassins and not straight up brawlers


Yeh I am biased. The Predators probably would give the guard some serious headaches but with the Marines I think it would come down to which bunch they fought. Dark Angels and Ultramarines I think they would have a massive initial edge untill they got wise. But people like the Raven Guard and the White Scars I don't think the Predators would stand much of a chance mainly because i think they would have a lot of problems with Marines who specialise in the same kind of tactics as them or a bunch of marines who are that mobile.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> Yeh I am biased. The Predators probably would give the guard some serious headaches but with the Marines I think it would come down to which bunch they fought. Dark Angels and Ultramarines I think they would have a massive initial edge untill they got wise. But people like the Raven Guard and the White Scars I don't think the Predators would stand much of a chance mainly because i think they would have a lot of problems with Marines who specialise in the same kind of tactics as them or a bunch of marines who are that mobile.


well the dark angels have the ravenwing which is sort of like the white scars, all bikes and speeders...but most space marine chapters are kind of like the ultramarines, no?
I'm not as familiar with chaos but predators vs. chaos space marines would be cool too, heck, predators vs. anything 40k would be pretty cool, and you certainly couldn't say predators aren't violent enough to fit in the 40k-verse , they're essentially a race of trophy hunting psychos


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I would like to see Aliens verses Tyranids, the regular troops are about the equal of genestealers, and the queen in the second film would be abit better than a broodlord but not as powerfull as a tyrant. However I dont think the aliens have ranged biomorphs, so would die pretty easily to nid firepower. So make it abit fairer by making it stealers, broodlords and lictors verses Aliens. Mind you, aliens reproduce stupidly quicky according to the AvP films, whereas genestealers take a few generations to make a cult. Would be an awesome fight though.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

aliens have the acid blood going for them but I think the tyranids bio-guns trump that, along with their living tanks and planes


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

There is a chance they could have evolved by then. Jeez who knows what other forms there maybe amongst the Xenomorphs. The Predators also make use of psykers who hunt more ferocious prey (at this time probably Daemons and Psychneuin) and that is a fact. Who knows they may have been created by the old ones as a weapon against the Necrons. Maybe they would have their own force, power and melta weapons. Goodness they have perfected Plasma technology ever since the time of the dinosaurs. Has anyone considered that their technology might have improved a lot especially since the hunters would have become the hunted.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> There is a chance they could have evolved by then. Jeez who knows what other forms there maybe amongst the Xenomorphs. The Predators also make use of psykers who hunt more ferocious prey (at this time probably Daemons and Psychneuin) and that is a fact. Who knows they may have been created by the old ones as a weapon against the Necrons. Maybe they would have their own force, power and melta weapons. Goodness they have perfected Plasma technology ever since the time of the dinosaurs. Has anyone considered that their technology might have improved a lot especially since the hunters would have become the hunted.


lol, I love the predators but where are you getting all these "facts"


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Emperor's true name is...Bruce Wayne. The Emperor is the goddamned Batman. 'nuff said.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

that's it i knew it!


----------



## darthkilzone (Sep 22, 2009)

well considering superman is basically immortal the imperium would probably label him a chaos worshiper or some sort of warp daemon, OR they would think hes the emperor resurrected :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

There are many Predator fan sights that say they have immensely powerful psykers but were only allowed to hunt meta-humans and if this is so in 40k then they would probably hunt Daemons and Space Mariness


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> There are many Predator fan sights that say they have immensely powerful psykers but were only allowed to hunt meta-humans and if this is so in 40k then they would probably hunt Daemons and Space Mariness


the fan site stuff is a bit sketchy (i.e. I don't think they're backed up by stuff that Dark Horse has published), but now that you mention meta-humans, I do seem to remember a whacky predator vs. JLA comic with a predator counterpart for each hero

and I think if there ever is a predator/40k cross-over, giving the predators psykers would be a good idea, I'd suggest shaman-like predators given the race's tribe/clan system


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree. What weapons should they wield and we could think of different clans who favor a particular style of war.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmmm, if Cypher is "The voice" I wonder if he hangs around with an Irish sounding Blood Angel and a Mutant called "arseface"?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> I agree. What weapons should they wield and we could think of different clans who favor a particular style of war.


probably wrist blades and some sort of bladed staff, equivalent to force weapons


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I think some characters would be perfect.

Hulk would be the Ultimate Ork Warlord cuse he is da strogest. Planet Hulk style with his Warbound and everything. 

King Thor would be a awsome Space Wolves replacement for Leman Russ. The ultimate Thunder Hammer called Mijnor.

Captain America would put Commisar Yarrick to shame. Period. 

Batman would be mistaken as the Night Huanter.

Then theres some ideas that would destroy Hive Fleets and Imperial Rule easy like the Lantern Core, or the best thing ever would be Galactus and his Heralds eating and destroying whole Hive Fleets, Imperial Systems, Ork Domains, and would be unstoppable.

My Favorite Idea is the Chaos Gods getting their ass whoop by Hell Lords like Mephisto, Blackheart, Sattannish, and Lucifer. But then the fluuf would lose flavor. No more Worship of a unique Choas God would make a Universe full of Ghostriders and Spawns, which would be SWEET.


----------



## Grand High Marine (Sep 26, 2009)

scolatae said:


> No ........ just no. He would die horribly.


Sorry, but gotta disagree, as much as I love 40K and it's my favorite fictitious setting, the Hulk would annihilate all the Primarchs. The Hulk becomes infinately stronger the more pissed off he gets, he held aloft an entire muntain, I mean come on! He'd, sorry to say, turn even Horus into pasty goo.... And, I don't even really like the Hulk at all, just being logical.


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

Think on this:
MARVEL
venom= callidus (Ultimate disguise, strength, and just being uber-killy with a purpose)
carnage= chaos tainted callidus ( see venom, but change "uber-killy" to "ultra-killy for khorrne!!! Mwahahahaha!!!")
DC
Lex luthor= on the high council of Terra
Batman= Inquisitor
All incarnations of Robin= interrogator for batman


----------



## GabrialSagan (Sep 20, 2009)

scolatae said:


> No ........ just no. He would die horribly.


You have to be specific. There are 20 Primarchs. All who would die in a glorious but futile battle with the Hulk.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Given enough time, preparation, and intel, Batman would replace the Emperor of Man on the golden throne, eliminate the xenophobia between the humans, eldar, and Tau, put the orks, tyranids, necron, and forces of chaos in a massive war where they would eventually consume themselves, and still find enough time to cure Space Cancer.

He is, of course, the God**** Batman.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

GabrialSagan said:


> You have to be specific. There are 20 Primarchs. All who would die in a glorious but futile battle with the Hulk.


Am I hearing this right? u think that say magnus would not crush the hulk with his mind? That sanguinis would not simply dance about him (flying off occaisionally to let him cool off so he wouldn't get to angry). Anyway hulks source of strength is also the source of his weakness, all the primarch would have to do is kill him before he even changed into large green orklike tank. Even logar could take him assuming he's not busy praying.:good:


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

scolatae said:


> Am I hearing this right? u think that say magnus would not crush the hulk with his mind? That sanguinis would not simply dance about him (flying off occaisionally to let him cool off so he wouldn't get to angry). Anyway hulks source of strength is also the source of his weakness, all the primarch would have to do is kill him before he even changed into large green orklike tank. Even logar could take him assuming he's not busy praying.:good:


I've always felt comic book writers feel terribly insecure in themselves and their works, and to compensate they write their characters to be so powerful that when nerds like us have debates like these, their characters would be the only obvious choice. Superman is a byproduct of this, and The Hulk is to an even greater extent.

The Hulk has the irritating habit of beating opponents he has absolutely no right to, including veritable demigods like Dr. Strange. He is stupidly powerful. Unlimited physical strength and resistance to all forms of attack, if said forms of attack don't make him stronger to begin with. He's really just a Mary Sue that needn't be recognized at all. Just ignore him, and maybe he'll go away.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

K3k3000 said:


> I've always felt comic book writers feel terribly insecure in themselves and their works, and to compensate they write their characters to be so powerful that when nerds like us have debates like these, their characters would be the only obvious choice. Superman is a byproduct of this, and The Hulk is to an even greater extent.
> 
> The Hulk has the irritating habit of beating opponents he has absolutely no right to, including veritable demigods like Dr. Strange. He is stupidly powerful. Unlimited physical strength and resistance to all forms of attack, if said forms of attack don't make him stronger to begin with. He's really just a Mary Sue that needn't be recognized at all. Just ignore him, and maybe he'll go away.


I dunno, the Hulk isn't _that_ bad... I mean he still kinda-sorta lost to The Sentry at the end of World War Hulk and Sentry is almost certainly significantly weaker than Superman. Sentry is more like the Silver Surfer really, according to recent comics.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

scolatae said:


> Am I hearing this right? u think that say magnus would not crush the hulk with his mind? That sanguinis would not simply dance about him (flying off occaisionally to let him cool off so he wouldn't get to angry). Anyway hulks source of strength is also the source of his weakness, all the primarch would have to do is kill him before he even changed into large green orklike tank. Even logar could take him assuming he's not busy praying.:good:


I agree. The Hulk's good, but see how long he can survive with his head chopped off! The primarchs are just too good and have many different attributes unlike hulk who only has his strength.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I agree. The Hulk's good, but see how long he can survive with his head chopped off! The primarchs are just too good and have many different attributes unlike hulk who only has his strength.


No... no, that's wrong. I'm sorry, but no.

Even if a Primarch did chop off the Hulk's head, he'd just regenerate it and then go back to smashing. The Hulk has had his skin flayed off of his bones so that he was nothing but a skeleton and managed to regenerate everything back in a couple minutes. Other than maybe a C'tan or getting the Planet Killer to shoot directly at him, there's probably nothing in the 40K universe that can stop the Hulk.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Hulk regenerating a head? Didn't think that was possible. :grin:

How about a psyker attack? I'd like to see him try and regenerate when a Lord of Change blows him to itty bitty pieces


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Hulk regenerating a head? Didn't think that was possible. :grin:
> 
> How about a psyker attack? I'd like to see him try and regenerate when a Lord of Change blows him to itty bitty pieces


That might work. Maybe if the Lord of Change turned him into a Chaos Spawn or something...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie defending Hulk, what happen here?:laugh:

Hulk would whip everyone short of Emperor, Magnus, and Horus. Why? Cause Hulk has been beaten mutiple times by Psykers, however the Hulk has shown to anger his will regardless how powerful the psyker may be.


I just want to throw this in there. Thanos and Darkseid whips Abboaddon and takes hold of the Legions. Mephisto, Dormammu, Trygon, and Lucifer Morning Star would decimate the Chaos Gods. Then add Galactus and Anti-Monitor with their respective Heralds beating back Nids, Orks, and Necrons. Then finaly add in people like King Thor, Superman, Lord Marvel, and Silver Surfer wanting to destory the Imperium. Well Comics win 10/10. Comics are ridculase simple as that.


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

it all boils down to the superheroes uber cool invinco-invunerablility shield versus the space marines power armoured uber cool invinco-invunerability shield, both of which follow the laws of cool rather than physics


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> No... no, that's wrong. I'm sorry, but no.
> 
> Even if a Primarch did chop off the Hulk's head, he'd just regenerate it and then go back to smashing. The Hulk has had his skin flayed off of his bones so that he was nothing but a skeleton and managed to regenerate everything back in a couple minutes. Other than maybe a C'tan or getting the Planet Killer to shoot directly at him, there's probably nothing in the 40K universe that can stop the Hulk.


WoW regenerating skin when you are just a skeleton that is odd but hey comics arnt made to be real. I would think to regenerate you would need atleast some of your skin left.
Now I dont read any comics so I dont know much but why dont you just wait till the hulk turns back into a normal dude then blow his head off with a Bolt pistol.
Or just fire a D-cannon at him, he wont be able to live in the warp. Or just chuck him out of an airlock and let him float around space, I suppose even hulk needs air. Or just leave him on a dead planet, dont tell me hulk can jump from planet to planet. Or just throw a static bomb at him and freeze him in time. Couldnt a Psyker or Daemon just mindrape Bruce Banner( that is hulk right) mind so it is totally empty and he feels no emotions so he cant get angry and turn into the hulk or does Hulk have more powers which save him from Mindrape.

As I said I dont read comics so I only know the main heroes but none of them seem like they would be able to do much. Yes superman could destroy whole armies but again just shoot him with a D-cannon. Batman,spider man,Xmen (wolervine would need a Vortex nade or D-cannon) just shoot with anything.
Of if they are too strong just lure them on to a planet then destroy the planet.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Talos said:


> WoW regenerating skin when you are just a skeleton that is odd but hey comics arnt made to be real. I would think to regenerate you would need atleast some of your skin left.
> 
> Thats why Wolvie is such a BS character too :grin:
> 
> ...



I said my List of super supers. 

Thanos, Darkseid, Galactus, Silver Surfer, Mephisto (or any Hell lord for that matter), Super Boy Prime (this guy puches through Dimensions), Lord Marvel, Dr. Strange, Parralax, King Thor (as in Odin Force), Dark Phoenix, and countless others could one shot the Imperium into non existance. Some of these guys are just ridculase in power showings and toss PLANETs for fun.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

If these guys are so strong and can destroy whole galaxies then how do the good guys beat them the comics and is there any point having characters so strong.
I actually got given the Marvel Encyclopedia for Christmas last year and I looked up a few of the characters you mention.
Thanos description does not make him sound powerful. 

Mephisto looks like one bad arse guy but I cant see what makes him different from Greater Daemons. One of Khornes Bloodthrister has a sword that can destroy time. Lord of Changes have unlimited ability to manipulate magical energies. Blood thristers have great strength, god like durability (so do GUC) all daemons can shapeshift and possess souls and they dont need them handed over willing. That was the list of powers the book gave him I am sure the comics make him alot more powerful.

I only saw Silver Surfer in the movie ( awful movie) and he did not look so tough, just get him off his board and shoot him in the face or fire a vortex nade at him.

Galactus ok is pretty powerful and eats worlds but so do nids and they are alot scarier and the Imperium can stop them. But I dont know if you can actually stop him, maybe just slow him down.

Dr. Strange just looks like a Psyker, according to his feats and powers in this book he would be no match for alpha psyker or lord of change.

The book did not have Darkseid, Parralax ,super boy prime( khorne can also slice through dimensions and can destroy reality with his sword ) or Lord Marvel as I guess they are DC although with a name Lord Marvel you think he would be marvel.

Now I am sure I am wrong and these guys can just snap there fingers and kill everything but this is just what the book tells me.
I am enjoying this thread as I know nothing about comics so its enlightening and it made me dig out this book.

There are alot of characters I had never heard of that look awesome but then there are some other characters which just look awful.

If we have descused these characters before sorry only read the first and then last 2 pages of the thread


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

> The Silver Surfer wields the Power Cosmic, granting him superhuman strength, stamina, durability, senses and the ability to absorb and manipulate the universe's ambient energy for a variety of effects. The Surfer can navigate through interstellar space, dimensional barriers, and hyperspace, which he can enter to exceed the speed of light when flying on his board, and has even proven capable of time travel on several occasions.
> 
> The Surfer sustains himself by converting matter into energy; *does not require food, water, air, or sleep; and can survive within nearly any known natural environment, including deep space, hyperspace, and even within black holes and stars. The Surfer can analyze and manipulate matter and energy, and molecularly restructure or animate matter at will,* even transmuting elements or creating objects. He can also project energy in various forms for offensive and defensive use, including the erection of force shields, and *bolts of cosmic force powerful enough to destroy entire planets or create black holes*. *He can utilize the Power Cosmic to augment his superhuman strength to indeterminate levels.* The Surfer can heal living organisms, though he cannot raise the dead, and he has proven capable of revitalizing and evolving organic life on a planet-wide scale. He can alter the size of himself or of other matter, cast illusions, and phase through solid matter.


From Wikipedia. This is why Silver Surfer just wins outright against anything ever. God himself would be scared of the Silver Surfer.

If the Surfer ever ended up fighting the Imperium for some reason, he'd just be like, "What, really?" and try to convince the Imperium to stop attacking him. If they didn't relent (and they wouldn't), if he wanted, the Surfer could fly to Terra so fast that nobody would even detect him coming and a'splode the entire planet, owning the Palace, the Legio Custodes and the Emperor in one fell swoop. This wouldn't even be hard for him, either.

Oh and to add another list to the names of ultimately badass comic book characters, we can't forget Imperiex. That guy killed Doomsday with basically zero effort just to make a point to Superman, who had died fighting Doomsday previously and had been resurrected afterward. Imperiex could just arbitrarily decide that the universe was imperfect and set about "hollowing" it. Yes, that's right. Imperiex could take on the entire universe and come out on top, because he's done it before. That leaves the Imperium of man in a very crappy spot.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

> I dunno, the Hulk isn't that bad... I mean he still kinda-sorta lost to The Sentry at the end of World War Hulk and Sentry is almost certainly significantly weaker than Superman. Sentry is more like the Silver Surfer really, according to recent comics.


Two words: Doctor Strange . A character who has bested cosmic entities and lovecraftian horrors. A character who pretty much takes every superpower ever and uses it at whim. A character who other comic book writers complained about for being a living, breathing plot device, and the Hulk beat him .

Supes is pretty annoying, too, but at least he has some clearly established weaknesses. Magic and kryptonite have always been able to subdue Supes as far as I can tell. But Hulk has no weaknesses, and any of them he started with have since been written out of his character. The only thing that can beat Hulk is a sedative. Good luck trying to find a way to apply it >.>



> Mephisto, Dormammu, Trygon, and Lucifer Morning Star would decimate the Chaos Gods.


Mmmm ... I really don't think so, for a number of reasons.
1) In at least one canon, most of the characters mentioned aren't all that powerful.
*Mephisto*: Gets his butt kicked in his own realm by a team of four random heroes in MUA. Before you say it isn't canon, consider just how huge, convoluted, and just outright stupid the Marvel canon is with its constant retconning, alternate dimensions and universes, and timelines. If MUA isn't canon, then nothing can be taken as canon.
*Trigon*: Beaten by a bunch of teenagers. Seriously.
*Dormammu*: Frequently defeated by trickery. Wouldn't stand five seconds against Big T. Also, he's vulnurable in areas that can't fuel his Faltine Flame, which may just be the Warhammer univserse.
*Lucifer*: Powers on par with Mephisto.

2)It is to my understanding that the chaos gods can't be outright killed (save for maybe by someone like One-Above-All or Nemesis, who don't have to play by the normal rules), as they're expressions of humanity's emotions and worship. No amount of energy blasts or "cosmic powers" could take one down. 

3) The Greater Daemons themselves are hard to kill. Though I can't seem to find the source, I've read at least one page that says you can't permenantly kill a Keeper of Secrets if you enjoy the slaughter. Since the four entites you mentioned are evil personified, they're incapable of NOT enjoying the slaughter.



> God himself would be scared of the Silver Surfer.


Nah. One-Above-All is pretty much the head honcho in the Marvel comics. Omnipotence does that


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

I consider myself to be a fan of comic books but even I didn't know they were THIS good. I mean if you've got a whole bunch of omnipotent cosmic nasties in the universe, what are they all doing!? Just sitting around on a giant cosmic sofa, chilling out?:grin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I consider myself to be a fan of comic books but even I didn't know they were THIS good. I mean if you've got a whole bunch of omnipotent cosmic nasties in the universe, what are they all doing!? Just sitting around on a giant cosmic sofa, chilling out?:grin:


lol well when you're almost as powerful as God, you find ways to amuse yourself that don't always have anything to do with the lesser beings in the universe. Some, like Superman take an interest in other races like humans and will try to teach and protect them. Some just sit back and watch events unfold like the Watchers. Some just sleep or sit around and wait until the universe is flawed or some other nonsensical bullshit before they attempt to destroy everything.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

TBH there is only one guy who i personally believe would do well in the 40k-verse. The Punisher would join the guard and use his BS:9000 and WS:100 to kill the enemies of man.

The Punisher- AFAIK No powers, Not a genius (though he isn't an idiot), No infinite source of cash to build wonder-techno-suits of doom ect. Just a guy. With a gun. Or 2. Or 3. Or 4.

I don't read comics, i find them boring, but the Punisher is the only one who has caught my eye.

As for superman- Doesn't his power come from our sun? so if he was removed from it's vicinity he would be helpless.

Batman, Ironman and any others who use techno-suits would just get owned. The IoM has explosive bullets, Heat rays, Leman Russes ect. Virtually any 40k weapon could blast through their respective suits. Because their suit are designed to stop modern projectiles.

Some characters might do all right for a short time, Hulk for example would rage on and hurt/kill a fair few SMs. But then he would calm down, or they would restrain him using psych-powers. And then they would shove a rocket up his arse and fire him into the eye or terror (that's what i'd do).


We should do a series of these like: Abaddon Vs. Wolverine for example. We caould call it Nerd Wars.

In the grim dark future of the 41st millenium there is only...... Discussions about who is best fictional charater A or fictional character B!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

lawrence96 said:


> TAs for superman- Doesn't his power come from our sun? so if he was removed from it's vicinity he would be helpless.


Any yellow sun will grant him the same powers he has here on earth.



> We should do a series of these like: Abaddon Vs. Wolverine for example. We caould call it Nerd Wars.


Dude, Abaddon would _own_ Wolverine. Adamantium claws might penetrate terminator armor and his skeleton would be able to withstand bolter rounds and all that, but Drach'nyen can warp reality around its user which would pretty much guarantee that Wolverine would lose. Badly.

Now, if for some reason Abaddon was deprived of his Daemon weapon or lost it during the fight I think Wolverine would probably win. Abaddon has a _lot_ more combat experience, but those adamantium claws would talk a lot louder than anything else.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> God himself would be scared of the Silver Surfer.





Katie Drake said:


> though he cannot raise the dead


Jesus rose from the dead. Jesus > Silver Surfer 

Sorry couldn't resist, apart from that unserious comment I have nothing to contribute considering I know next to nothing about Marvel or DC


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Talos said:


> If these guys are so strong and can destroy whole galaxies then how do the good guys beat them the comics and is there any point having characters so strong.
> 
> The Good Guys win cause a someone writes it that way. Dr. Doom shood outdo FF4 everyday but doesnt.
> 
> ...


Like I said Comics are on a higher BS lvl then 40k.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

i dont know if anyone posted this yet but my bets are on alex mercer `


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Like I said Comics are on a higher BS lvl then 40k.


I never thought it was possible for anything to be on a higher BS lvl than 40k, but you just might be right.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Katie, i didn't mean that post to be serious, didn't the "nerd wars" part clue you in? or the "In the grim dark future of the 41st millenium there is only...... Discussions about who is best fictional charater A or fictional character B".

Obviously Abaddon whups wolverine into the ground, if normal people can beat wolverine in a fight then Abaddon would laugh his way through the battle.


----------



## Dr Mattheus (Jan 16, 2010)

Well the predators would do well on catachan is it? that jungle death world with the muscle men who are pretty much arnold swa(however u spell his name) from the first predator movie. The hulk is almost indestructable, he would destroy everyone, he gets bigger and stronger the more he rages and regenerates like wolverene, I also think alot of people underestimate the Incredible Hulk, I mean how many hq's in 40k have titles like incredible?? Besides whoever has played dawn of war will know "Green is best"


----------

